# 2011 Chevy 2500HD



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am considering purchasing a new 2500HD 4WD. Does the skid plate that is included with the snow plow package have to come off to install a Boss mount? Also, what kind of gas mileage can I expect?

I was also considering a Quad cab over the standard cab. Any issues with the quad cabs as far as visiblity for plowing?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I can tell you I seem to be getting around 10 mpg...not sure about the mount and I have the extended cab and think it will not be a issue with site...also my other trucks are standard cab and refuse to buy anymore for the lack of room...the extended cab is worth it to me


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

sabres07;1240537 said:


> I am considering purchasing a new 2500HD 4WD. Does the skid plate that is included with the snow plow package have to come off to install a Boss mount? Also, what kind of gas mileage can I expect?
> 
> I was also considering a Quad cab over the standard cab. Any issues with the quad cabs as far as visiblity for plowing?


As for mileage, I don't think I'm over 12mpg, which is comparable to my 03 2500HD.

Yes....when they installed my new Boss mount, one plate had to be removed and one had to be modified. I have the extended cab and I couldn't imagine only having a regular cab. The food I bring with me during a storm, not to mention logs, assorted accessories, etc would never cut it in a RC


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I just put my Hiniker 2011 frame on.
pretty easy but I could have used some hands, I had to cut a few inches off the front plastic guard too


----------



## ctsvnino (Jan 25, 2011)

gas mileage is 11. i have a 2008 sierra 2500hd extended cab. and yes one skid plate has to come off but you can modify it fit or work


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You are willing to spend $45K on a truck and plow and are worried about gas mileage? Expect bad 11mpg, and worse when plowing Thumbs Up


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Im just wondering what the mileage would be on a diesel instead of the gas motor. 

Here in Ontario, were just getting used to the cost of diesel being more expenzive than gas.
Ive heard that in the US it been higher in cost for a while. 

I currently have a 96, 2500, diesel, & I dont see a difference at all in fuel mileage, Im starting to wonder
if the newer model trucks in a diesel would get me more mileage ???
Just spoke with a guy whos selling a 2007 chevy 2500, diesel, 4x4, he tells me hes getting 15mpg city & 17mpg on hwy.

Is it even worth spending the extra money ?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sealer People;1240983 said:


> Im just wondering what the mileage would be on a diesel instead of the gas motor.
> 
> Here in Ontario, were just getting used to the cost of diesel being more expenzive than gas.
> Ive heard that in the US it been higher in cost for a while.
> ...


You have an old school 6.2 or 6.5 diesel.From 2001 to present,the 6.6 Duramax has completely changed the landscape in GM's arsenal of engines.You really can't compare fairly the old with the new in terms of mileage.The beauty of a modern electronic fuel injectored diesel like the Dmax is that when it is really working hard such as trailering or plowing,the fuel savings will blow away a gasser in the same application.So,is it worth the extra money? To me,absolutely.There's more to factor in though besides just mileage.You have the maintenance ,longevity,and the need for awesome power to consider also.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Gas Mileage . I see around 10/11 mpg . Seven when plowing. I have the 3.73 gear .


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I get 7 to 8 mpg in my 04 with xls and 1.5 ton of salt in her while plowing.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I trimmed the plastic a small amount on each side and fit it back in.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I just topped off my 36 gallon tank, the computer says I can now drive 328 miles LOL


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

topdj;1241505 said:


> I just topped off my 36 gallon tank, the computer says I can now drive 328 miles LOL


 Not to hijack this thread but That truck is awesome! How about some more pictures of it?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey topdj I was looking at tyhe pic of your truck and I was wondering how you got that truck to sit flat(nose up a little) Then I see in your listing 1.5" level sno prep. Is that what did it and what is that?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

friend just got 2011 3500 crew 4x4 dmax allison. 

he does 90% highway with it so far. he is pissed as its basicly 9.8-10.1 mpg . 

his old 05-06 same truck was a LOT better at fuel use. 

he just barrowed his buddys dodge with cummins same basic truck option wise and he is pullin 17mpg with it driving it the same way. 

and the gm has broken the cold weather grill bra already / bumper warning sensors dont work 1/2 the time / engine brake sucks when it want to work / bowtie emblem at 600 miles is leaking water between it and looks like sh!t. 

he is 10x happyer with the dodge he is barrowing to make a decision to keep or get new dodge. 

and new dodge has a LOT more room in there new crew cab. 

oh ya and no urea system. Thumbs Up


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

its not really nose up the driveway has a crown and it just appears like that, the front is a 1 or so lower then the rear, it was more like 2.5+ inches before


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

I just went to fill up 1 of the new trucks and it cost $100.00 and the dash thing said 296 kms to empty.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

canadiantowman;1241954 said:


> I just went to fill up 1 of the new trucks and it cost $100.00 and the dash thing said 296 kms to empty.


Canadiantownman,,,,, are you in a diesel or a gasser?

I just saw the price of diesel here tonight,,,, $1.26 per ltre,,, thats nuts.
Not what we're used to.

Im getting horrible fuel mileage on my truck. 
Granted its an older truck * 1996, 2500, 6.5 turbo, 4x4 *
$100.00 of diesel is getting about 350 - 375 kms.

Can anything be done to increase the meileage ?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sealer People;1242296 said:


> Canadiantownman,,,,, are you in a diesel or a gasser?
> 
> I just saw the price of diesel here tonight,,,, $1.26 per ltre,,, thats nuts.
> Not what we're used to.
> ...


A proper running 6.5 will be close if not the same as a Duramax. Have you ever done the injectors in it? You will lose mileage but it will still run fine. I did the conversion and you are around 9 mpg. Are you plowing, towing, what? Remember it's winter fuel so subtract 2mpg and how much idling are you doing? That could be another 1mpg


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

sweetk30;1241764 said:


> friend just got 2011 3500 crew 4x4 dmax allison.
> 
> he does 90% highway with it so far. he is pissed as its basicly 9.8-10.1 mpg .
> 
> ...


That mileage doesn't seem right at all.Hand calculated or going by the DIC?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

tuney443;1242461 said:


> That mileage doesn't seem right at all.Hand calculated or going by the DIC?


on paper and via indash display.

his friend has same basic truck with around 1k more miles and his is the same also.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

sweetk30;1242507 said:


> on paper and via indash display.
> 
> his friend has same basic truck with around 1k more miles and his is the same also.


Just refreshed my memory from guys with new LML's over at the DP.Not calling your friend's claims BS,but the worst anybody is claiming for level highway driving is app.14 MPG. The best is app. 20. Empty trucks,no trailers,all hand calculated,I'm not even factoring in guys who are going by the DIC,because that IMHO is pure unadultrated BS.This is from trucks with 500 miles to app. 15,000 miles with regeneration factored into those numbers,Winter fuel.If your friend is only getting app. 10MPG highway,hand calculated,something is most likely wrong.Has he thought of bringing it in for a look-see at the dealer?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

sweetk30;1242507 said:


> on paper and via indash display.
> 
> his friend has same basic truck with around 1k more miles and his is the same also.


Dodge just came out with a HO 6.7 with 800lbs of torque as well.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

plowguy43;1242599 said:


> Dodge just came out with a HO 6.7 with 800lbs of torque as well.


he is checking to see if he was to order a truck if it would come with that 800 or not.

and this guy thats my friend is a over the road semi truck driver for years. and he is willing to put up with some stuff. but this is crazy he said all these problems in less than 2k miles on a basicly 60k doller truck is totaly not called for.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

plowguy43;1242599 said:


> Dodge just came out with a HO 6.7 with 800lbs of torque as well.


Ya but its still a dodge :laughing:


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We picked up a 2011 3500 crew cab with the D max and have put 7 k on it so far and running winter blend diesel we are seeing 16- 17 mph in mixed city / hwy driving . Exhaust brake is great . As for the new dodge it will be interesting to see if the trans can hold up to the extra power .


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

And your point is what? No cracked frames, no suspension mods needed to hold a plow, more powerin gas or diesel and still have a great ride and nice interior. The brand bias comments with no backing get old quick Brad. I own a Dodge and see more of all the big 3 trucks on a daily basis than many do in a lifetime and they are all nice reliable trucks nowadays.


brad96z28;1242776 said:


> Ya but its still a dodge :laughing:


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sealer People;1242296 said:


> Canadiantownman,,,,, are you in a diesel or a gasser?
> 
> I just saw the price of diesel here tonight,,,, $1.26 per ltre,,, thats nuts.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> NO it was a diesel but I did just order a 2500 gasser for myself.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

plowguy43;1242599 said:


> Dodge just came out with a HO 6.7 with 800lbs of torque as well.


It's interesting about that 800 lbs. torque rating.I don't get it.The HP is 350,but with the still available 650 lbs. torque version,it's also at 350HP. And while the Dmax and PS are about equal at app. 400HP,they are also at app. 700 lbs. torque each. So how did Cummins come up with that much more torque rating in a year?[2010-2011]


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've read its mostly a retuned PCM, peak HP isn't changed but HP at different points in the RPM range is higher-if that makes sense. The 800lbs of torque is at 1600 RPM. They also upgraded the torque convertern rear end and a few other things. The tow ratings are now highest of all 3 now as well. The lower torque motor is only available on the manual transmission trucks.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive yet to drive a nice dodge,I only test drive several a week for the past 13 years. Cummins is a great motor they just need to build a nice truck to go with it. Id take the ride of my chevy over any dodge any day of the week! I see more of them too in the repair bay! I have only put 50 k on my truck in 2 and a half years now has 90 k other then brakes, tires, and tie rods, one ball joint and fluids. Never had an issue,


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you've never been in an 09 or newer Dodge as they are probably the nicest of all 3 overall- including ride quality.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

No, I dont get to see many under warranty.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

sabres07;1240537 said:


> I am considering purchasing a new 2500HD 4WD. Does the skid plate that is included with the snow plow package have to come off to install a Boss mount? Also, what kind of gas mileage can I expect?
> 
> I was also considering a Quad cab over the standard cab. Any issues with the quad cabs as far as visiblity for plowing?


Sorry for derailing your thread - I've driven a few Crew Cab 2500 6.0 6 speeds with a short bed for weekends at a time from work. Take into account these are literally brand new off the line still not PDI'd and wrapped up in transport mode. When returned they all had about 70 miles on them and I averaged 11mpg in a hilly area with an average speed of 45 mph.

The Chevy's are very easy to see out of and don't have many blind spots at all- at least in the crew cab (I'm not sure if thats what you meant or if you meant extended cab). As for the skid plate- take it off, factory skid plates are pretty worthless anyways unless you have a Ford Raptor/Dodge Power Wagon and are really going to beat it off road.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

I noticed the A pillar is very large compared to my previous Ram . Acts like a blind spot until I get used to it .


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn nice looking rig there, I like how the front isn't nose low like the older models.


----------

